

Married Same-Sex Couples Are Happier - MilnerRoute
http://www.livescience.com/25519-married-same-sex-couples-happier.html

======
notjustanymike
Eh give it 20 years and we'll see how happy they are.

------
exodust
I wonder if the opposite is true: Unmarried Straight Couples Are Not
Unhappier. Sure worth a study?

